# please read and protest to the Chinese Embassy



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Breaking news-600 caged cats rescued from 2 trucks in Wuxi near Shanghai | World Wide Legal Action 4 Animal Rights

At 10pm on Aug 3rd, the Wuxi Animal Protection Association was told that a truck loaded with many cages of cats was preparing to head south to Guangzhou, the capital city of Guangdong province. In an effort to stop this departure many volunteers went to the gate of the storage place at midnight to wait for the truck to leave, planning to stop them at the toll fee station on the nearest highway. They waited until 5am in the morning when finally the truck filled with so much life started to leave. The truck also carried furniture on the bottom, and thirteen cages filled with cats were placed on top. Should the volunteers have not stopped the truck, these cats would have had to travel for 30 hours in the blazing heat with no food or water, only to arrive to a cruel death when they arrive in Guangzhou, the supposed most sophisticated city in China. It is absurd that such a large city with such a developed economy should have a ruined reputation because of a few select criminals who violently kill these poor cats for food every day.

At the toll station, the truck was stopped successfully by volunteers. Since this truck contained other illegal possessions on board as well as the cats that were against the on the regulations for transportation shipping rules, many people were angrily trying to stop the truck drivers.

*THESE CATS WOULD HAVE BEEN CRAMMED IN THESE CRATES FOR HOURS BEFORE TRAVEL, THEN HAVE A 30 HOUR TREK IN BLAZING HEAT WITH NO FOOD OR WATER, THEN WILL MEET A CRUEL AND BARBARIC DEATH - MOST BOILED ALIVE OR STABBED THROUGH THE THROAT IN FRONT OF THE OTHER ANIMALS. *

While waiting for the police to arrive on the scene the truck drivers told many lies to them, including that their truck contained no animals whatsoever, and that their truck has nothing to do with any animals. They said that their truck was only used for shipping furniture. Conveniently, right at that very moment, one little cat stuck her small head out of one of the cages at the top of the truck, looking around curiously. This little cat completely broke his lie right away, embarrassing the lying truck driver in front of crowd!

After hours of the waiting and negotiation with police officers, finally at 7am more than 200 cats were released to the WAPA and taken back to their shelter. Their little paws were sticking out of the cages, looking helpless and defenseless. It is ridiculous that such cruelty was subjected to these poor beautiful creatures. It is absolutely necessary that an animal protection law is made as soon as possible so that these animals can be saved from the evil clutches of these disgusting individuals. Please help us make this possible by sending letters to your local Embassy of China in your country, urging them to call for an animal protection law to be passed.

Urge China to introduce an Animal Protection Law

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/2/Urge-China-to-introduce-an-Animal-Protection-Law/

*
Chinese Embassy Address*: 49-51 Portland Place London W1B 1JL

General Line: 020-72994049

Mr. Liu Xiaoming: Ambassador of the People's Republic of China to the United Kingdom

Mr. Chen Xiaodong:Minister of the Embassy of the People's Republic of China
Mr.Zhang Lirong: Minister Counsellor of the Embassy of the People's Republic of China

*Press Counsellor* Liu Weimin

TELang Chunxue:020-72994071 ; Yu Jing:020 72994094
Fax: 020-76365578

Culture
Counsellor Wu Xun

Tel: 020-7431 8830 , Mobile:07824871502
Fax: 020-7431 8810

Address: 11 West Heath Road, Hampstead NW3 7UX


_*if you care about the plight of hundreds of cats - most who will not be so lucky as to be saved - write to the addresses above. *_


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

signed petition. Also emailed all my contacts! Put on my face book and will send the letters off tomorrow.

Those poor Cats. Thank God there are some good people over there that can help!!

So come on everybody lets all get signing and writing!!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I once spoke with someone who marvelled at how China was so civilised ,and urged me to visit,I told him whilst this country could commit such atrocities I would never go there ! 

Have posted to FB ,hopefully this will bring more signatures.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you (hugs)


----------

